
Ask HN: Do you blog using wordpress? - sharmi
My personal site is not much active but when I have something interesting I tend to post.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.minvolai.com&#x2F;blog I used to blog using wordpress in 2007. Then I migrated to static generator mynt and have been on this from atleast 5 years. Mynt is not so well maintained now and I plan to move to nikola, another static blog generator (written in python).<p>On the other hand, most of the web uses wordpress. So if I move back to wordpress, I believe I will have a better understanding of other people&#x27;s workflows and issues. I do not mind keeping the installation up-to-date etc.<p>One thing that used to bug me when I was using wordpress, was embedding code snippets as a part of blog content. Wordpress would often replace embedded code symbols with html encodings , like &quot;&gt;&quot; by &quot;&amp;gt;&quot;. It got really annoying to open every post where it happens and set it right manually.<p>So my questions are:<p>* Has anyone moved a programming blog from static blog generator to wordpress? How is the experience?<p>* Has anyone faced the code replacement situation recently and if so, how do you handle it?
======
kernelcurry
1\. Wordpress has come light years in the past 2-3 years and allows for auto
updating now

2\. I moved my site [https://kernelcurry.com](https://kernelcurry.com) from
WordPress to a statistics site generator a few years ago and I LOVE IT!

If you are looking to have GitHub host and deal with scaling (for free) I say
go for it! Jekyll, Hugo, etc... There are a thousand of them. If you just want
to write posts and have people view them... Maybe even use a comment service
(some of those are also free) then make the move...

But be warned it did take a few days me banging my head against a wall to
understand all the nitty gritty BS that comes with these statistics Site
Generators. -shrug- isn't that how it always goes?...

